# TV for outdoor screened in porch



## skaii (Aug 18, 2016)

Ended up getting insignia roku tv 39" on sale at Best Buy for $199.


----------



## skaii (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

In my unprofessional opinion you should be OK. I don't think humidity will matter since not everybody has AC in their house. The only thing might be how the cold impacts things and or the temperature swings. Those fall days when it gets down the 32 at night but 65 or 70 in the day. No idea but just a thought. I have considered a similar idea but in my vision it come insdie in the winter. Let me know how it works out. :vs_cool:


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Most TV's have an operating temp range, right? I've always heard not over 90°F and not sure on the minimum.


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Make sure that you unplug it when you're not using it. Morning dew will kill it. 

Cheers!


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Any body know what you are getting when you buy an outside TV for 10x the price.

I suppose a no glare screen.... but what else specifically.?

TIA

(I too want an outside (covered deck) TV.... but we do have high temps in a home in southern Nevada.)


----------



## supers05 (May 23, 2015)

Weather resistant, anti glare, larger operating temperature range 

Cheers!


----------

